# good vet in toronto, ontario?



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

i haven't taken neville to the vets yet, and i'm almost positive nothing is wrong, but i would just feel more comfortable if i took him for a little checkup.
i have a list of vets that are in my area, and i plan on calling around tomorrow to see which one's have dealt with hedgehogs before,
but i was just wondering if anyone in this area has a reputable vet clinic they could recommend for me?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

This should help 

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/vets.shtml


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

i've looked through tons of lists already and i've written down ones that are in my area, but i was just wondering if anyone has had a really good experience with any vets around here.
i just want to be extra cautious because i don't want to take nev to a vet that doesn't really know much on hedgehogs, that's all.
thank you for helping out though


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

rachelcolleen said:


> i've looked through tons of lists already and i've written down ones that are in my area, but i was just wondering if anyone has had a really good experience with any vets around here.
> i just want to be extra cautious because i don't want to take nev to a vet that doesn't really know much on hedgehogs, that's all.
> thank you for helping out though


No problem every one on the list here has the approval of one or more of the members her as far as I am aware thats why I posted it


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Unfortunately that list is incredibly out of date and the vets on it are not vets that have been used and approved by members here. Any vet can be on that list.

The list you want is listed on the forum and is a sticky under health. The one for Ontario is this one. viewtopic.php?f=38&t=5618

The best vet is Dr Munn, but make certain you get Dr Munn as the other vets at that clinic aren't as hedgehog knowledgeable.

Greenwood Park Animal Hospital
1041 Gerrard St E.
416-778-6666
Dr. Munn

Just as a note, Links Road and High Park have okay vets but they are ridiculously expensive and can't seem to give a diagnoses without running a kazillion tests.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I second what Nancy said - Dr. Munn is excellent. Not only is he a great vet, but he also used to own hedgehogs, so he has the owner's perspective as well. And, many other hedgie owners see him - I know of at least two others beside myself who've been to him in the last two weeks - so he has a lot of experience treating hedgehogs. I go to him even though it's a half-hour cab ride for me! (or an hour-long streetcar ride...) Also, I find the vet techs are really helpful there, too.

From my experience, vets will say they take hedgehogs, but not actually know anything about them. The vet I went to prior to Dr. Munn, the receptionist told me they are experienced with hedgehogs. Except once we arrived, we realized the vet knew nothing at all about treating hedgies and was using an 11-year-old "General Guide to Treating Exotics" to treat/diagnose Misha. 

So, long story short - Dr. Munn! Also, hello from another Toronto-based hedgie owner  What area of the city are you in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Totally agree! I've taken both my hedgies to see Dr. Munn and everyone there is great!


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you guys soooo so much! i will deffinetly be giving them a call!



moothecow said:


> So, long story short - Dr. Munn! Also, hello from another Toronto-based hedgie owner  What area of the city are you in, if you don't mind me asking?


ohh hey!  i'm in the north york area, how about you?


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Downtownish, around Ossington station  So, you'd have a ways to go from North York to Dr. Munn, but if you have a car, I'd say it's worth it! Let's all conspire to give Dr. Munn EXTRA much experience with hedgehogs :lol:


----------



## rachelcolleen (Apr 15, 2011)

yeah it's about a half hour drive i think. i originally wanted one that was in walking distance just for the convenience factor, and this one is a liiittle far but i guess it's totally worth it for a good vet


----------



## cinnicotsucre (Dec 21, 2012)

I was looking for a vet so i guess i will be going there! I was just wondering how much a simple checkup costs?? Thanks!


----------



## Ozzmae (Apr 12, 2017)

Dr. Munn is no longer there, his moved 2 hours north said the receptionist


----------



## chipmaffeus (May 2, 2018)

In the absence of Dr Munn we took our Hedgehog to The Links Road Animal and Bird Clinic in North York. They were really good with our little one and seemed quite used to having Hedgehogs around. 

Our hog started to get some swelling under her right eye and she needed 5 bad teeth removing and some antibiotics - the staff there were excellent and the hog is on the mend.

Definitely avoid the King West Veterinary Clinic. We took our hog there first and it was a mistake. Guy was clueless, told us there was nothing wrong and just wanted to rack up bills for further diagnostics.


----------

